# Tried A Different Version Of SP And Love It.



## fsa46 (Jun 30, 2021)

After reading a post from another member ( I don't recall his name ) using an extra bottle of Real Lemon juice, I decided to try it and the results were outstanding.

What I did different was to use one bottle of juice at the start, then add the second bottle at SG 1.05. I added the last two bottles of juice AFTER fermentation was complete.

I felt using only one bottle at the start and the second at SG 1.05 would be less acidity and stress on the yeast.

The extra lemon flavor tastes great. I do prefer my SP back-sweetened between SG 1.02 and SG 1.03. I enjoy it made this way so much it will be the only way I make it from now on.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jun 30, 2021)

I added more lemon after backsweetening the first time I made SP and it changed it from lemony sugar water to a perfectly tart lemonade flavor. So I updated my recipe to do the same all the time. Yummy!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 1, 2021)

I might add, I have made over 100 gallons of SP since I found this site and SP recipe. Although we all really enjoyed the SP using the original recipe, there is no comparison using the extra bottle of lemon juice. Give one batch a try and you may never go back.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jul 2, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> I added more lemon after backsweetening the first time I made SP and it changed it from lemony sugar water to a perfectly tart lemonade flavor. So I updated my recipe to do the same all the time. Yummy!


Interesting, I was a short of SP when I transferred to the 5 gallon carboy, so I added the real lemon to bring fill it up and it tasted really good. Will check after back sweetening and adjust.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 2, 2021)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Interesting, I was a short of SP when I transferred to the 5 gallon carboy, so I added the real lemon to bring fill it up and it tasted really good. Will check after back sweetening and adjust.



Yup, that's the post I was referring to that had me make the change. Thanks for finding the post, and a big " Thank You" to Jovimaple for making the original post.


----------



## BABRU (Jul 2, 2021)

What does adding bottle of lemon concentrate after ferment is complete do to clarity of wine or do you add it and sugar before you clarify the wine?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 2, 2021)

BABRU said:


> What does adding bottle of lemon concentrate after ferment is complete do to clarity of wine or do you add it and sugar before you clarify the wine?



When fermentation is complete , what I do is..... , stabilize, add the extra lemon juice,back-sweeten and degas. I degas two days in a row, then add the Sparkolloid. ALWAYS degas BEFORE adding the Sparkolloid for the best results.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jul 2, 2021)

I add some pectic enzyme, just in case. My last batch was crystal clear!


----------



## BABRU (Jul 3, 2021)

When do you add the Pectic enzyme, at the start or when back sweetening and adding the extra bottle of lemon concentrate?


----------



## Jovimaple (Jul 3, 2021)

I added it after the last lemon.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 5, 2021)

BABRU said:


> When do you add the Pectic enzyme, at the start or when back sweetening and adding the extra bottle of lemon concentrate?


How much pectic enzyme do you use?


----------



## Jovimaple (Jul 5, 2021)

Per my notes, I used 1/2 tsp per 3 gallon carboy, so 1 tsp total for the 6 gallon batch.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 7, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> Per my notes, I used 1/2 tsp per 3 gallon carboy, so 1 tsp total for the 6 gallon batch.


Thankyou Jovi.......................have added that to my notes for the next batch of SP which I will be making soon................................DizzyIzzy


----------

